#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-24
<Andres_> hola !! buena snochess
<Andres_> tengo un problema con flash en youtube, instale un tema para firefox y ahora no me muestra los videos pero tengo audio e interacción con el flash, pero se ve gris
<Andres_> qué puedo hacer si ya he desactivado, instalado, cambiado, re-configurado todo lo que instale
<Andres_> ??
<Andres_> alguien puede ayudarme ?'
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-25
<vittuss> que mas
<vittuss> hello
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-26
<Bushido> 7join #archlinux-co
<cristian> hola buenas tardes
<cristian> alguien de casualidad sabe que version de ubuntu le queda bien a mi compu Toshiba Satellite A25-S279
<cristian> pues la version 10.04 no reconoce la terjeta de video
<cristian> o como hago para conseguir el driver
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-28
<calimacaco> buen dia
<calimacaco> alguno de uds. a trabajado con pykota?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-30
<george_> hola 
<george_> alguien me puede decir como configurar mi impresora epson cx 5600
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-25
<Fawkes_> alguien por aca?
<Fawkes_> Andres
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<andresmujica> kiubo SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> hay llevandola
<andresmujica> no sea quejetas
<SergioMeneses> oe habia un problema con el calendar pero lo solucione hoy
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q paso con el bot?
<JHOSMAN> si claro jaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN estamos en punto
<SergioMeneses> !time
<SergioMeneses> lol
 * SergioMeneses hides
<andresmujica> pero no se envio correo a la lista completa solo a la de concilio
<DanielF> buena noche
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  puede pegar el link de agenda
<andresmujica> hola DanielF
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF JHOSMAN buenas buenas!
<SergioMeneses> la informacion de la reunion esta en http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/341/detail/
<DanielF> como van?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> ya estamos "completos"
<SergioMeneses> al menos para empezar
<DanielF> vacano, oe muchachos saben que me gusto la charla que tuvimos el domingo de flisol girardot usando las notas del hangout
<JHOSMAN> si bacano!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> por q hay pola!
<DanielF> salvo las trolleadas nos rindio por que todo quedo documentado
<JHOSMAN> EL Frances!
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si estuvo buena
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos ver como podeos implementarlo aqui...
<SergioMeneses> aunque hay que mirar los logs
<DanielF> que es mas importante, lo que se diga o lo que queda concertado?
<andresmujica> cambie el responsable de hablar de hacklabs y del flisol
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> arranque chairman
<DanielF> jejeje
<DanielF> #counciltroll
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> si pongamos a rendir esto
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<DanielF> eso
<JHOSMAN> rapido q tengo parciales mañana #Fail!
<SergioMeneses> primero miremos las tareas pendientes
<DanielF> me parece, la verdad hoy no a sido uno de esos dias que me gustaria repetir
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/341/agenda/940/update/
<SergioMeneses> mirando el TODO lo qu eesta es desactualizado
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> hay cosas q ya se realizaron pero no cambiaron de estado
<andresmujica> tengo dudas de si todas las DONE si se hicieron... al fin el paquete de wallpapers se genero ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no no se genero
<SergioMeneses> porque forigua se fue
<SergioMeneses> y eso quedo en idea
<SergioMeneses> pero se puede retomar
<JHOSMAN> Paquetes de Wallpapers?
<andresmujica> ahh entonces toca corregir.....
<JHOSMAN> Yo publique algunos los quieren ver?
<andresmujica> la sesión de empaquetado que programaron hace unas semanas que paso ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no vi el de los wallpapers
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  ahora nop... solo estamos revisando
<SergioMeneses> osea si se hicieron
<SergioMeneses> pero no se empaquetaron
<andresmujica> ahh ya
<JHOSMAN> ha xP
<andresmujica> pero me refiero en la sesion de empaquetado no me acuerdo si la consiguio SergioMeneses o JHOSMAN no iban a cacharrear con esos wallpapers???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues yo la arme pero con lo de forigua y el barcamp toco aplazarlo
<andresmujica> ahhh oki
<JHOSMAN> Creo q yo esperen y ven
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica,  se peude armar....
<SergioMeneses> *puede
<andresmujica> sip vale la pena
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos enfocarnos mas ya q somos mas pocos
<SergioMeneses> primero mantengamos bien lo q tenemos
<andresmujica> ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno esta no se
<SergioMeneses> Tarea4 Documentar el evento pasado de girardot
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: DanielF
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si la hizo?
<JHOSMAN> Wallpapers> https://plus.google.com/photos/114316616171593507193/albums/5682506080563422929?banner=pwa
<DanielF> :(
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ojo eso le queda activo
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> y cerrar las que ya hizo .. de octubre 25 ya hizo lo del evento
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> de octubre se hicieron la mayoria
<SergioMeneses> por no decir q todas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ya tiene el owner en la wiki
<DanielF> pere reviso
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, en la wiki de gamers
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso se hizo
<SergioMeneses> aunque tiene q emepzar  tirar propuestas para eso DanielF
<SergioMeneses> esta: Tarea6: Armar manual de moderacion reuniones concilio
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: sergiomeneses y andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, creo q con el bot nos salvamos
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> :D
<SergioMeneses> pero si se puede hacer un how to
<andresmujica> si y no
<andresmujica> hay que traducir o encontrar si ya se tradujo este manual que encontre
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, cual q encontro?
<DanielF> yo voto que esta reuniones las deberiamos hacer por un hangout
<SergioMeneses> pase la url
<JHOSMAN> y
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si y no
<SergioMeneses> tenemos q buscar la manera de generan un log
<JHOSMAN> yo no mejor irc
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Meeting/Guidelines
<SergioMeneses> asi q estariamos al menos armando la minuta por irc
<DanielF> dejamos el acta y ya
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, log log
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si la misma q tengo
<SergioMeneses> esa es buena
<andresmujica> pero no se si exista en español ...
<SergioMeneses> es mas creo que nhandler o pleia nos pueden dar una mano con eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no...
<SergioMeneses> seremos pioneros xD
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> esta ya esta
<SergioMeneses> Tarea2 Registrar el canal de meetings
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: AndresMujica
<SergioMeneses> oe aprovecho para felicitar a andresmujica por eso!
<SergioMeneses> buena buena my contact master
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos :)
<andresmujica> lol
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<DanielF> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o ...log
<JHOSMAN> wenas don José
<JoseGutierrez> Hi don Troll JHOSMAN jjeejee
<JHOSMAN> =)
<DanielF> jajajaja
<DanielF> respeto a #mastertroll
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, JHOSMAN DanielF nada de trolling esto es serio
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez de momento eso seria por las actividades pendientes
<DanielF> ve por que es mejor dejar todo en un acta en vez de un log del chat
<andresmujica> pero ya lo dejamos en acta...
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, luego hablamos bien de eso... si quiere arme hilo en la lista ;)
<andresmujica> teoricamente...
<SergioMeneses> o al final
<JHOSMAN> Queda mas ordenado
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al segundo punto
<SergioMeneses> loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/341/agenda/941/update/
<SergioMeneses> El  informe de actividades del 2011
<andresmujica> :D
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011
<SergioMeneses> tenemos la wiki ya dispuesta
<SergioMeneses> para la edicion abierta
<JHOSMAN> Haa muy pulidas mis estadisticas!
<JHOSMAN> Estoy esperando que Twitter libere la API para sacar las de TW
<andresmujica> esta es la de reaproval
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, exacto
<SergioMeneses> la idea es hacer un trabajo similar
<andresmujica> la grafica de ubuntu members...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le iba a preguntar sino podia hacer unas graficas de los usuarios
<andresmujica> DanielF:  ud es ubuntu member???
<andresmujica> tengo la duda..
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nada
<andresmujica> quien falta por ser ubuntu member aparte de lina
<JHOSMAN> como asi de los usuarios SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> DanielF:  deberia ser ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, veo una lista por paises
<JHOSMAN> aja..
<SergioMeneses> no podemos hacer unas barras con eso
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de acuerdo con la grafica.. queda mejor...
<SergioMeneses> para concentrar la informacion
<andresmujica> mas visual
<JHOSMAN> osea barras de los usuarios=
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, exacto
<andresmujica> por pais
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> me parece mejor
<SergioMeneses> no se uds q opinen
<JHOSMAN> dejeme ver...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hagale... la idea es a finales de men tenerlo
<DanielF> voy  hacer las cosas para legalizarme
<andresmujica> cuantos ubuntu member somos ya en u-co ??   12, 13 ???
<andresmujica> DanielF: eso esta bien
<andresmujica> sea legal
<SergioMeneses> los del año pasado + cesar + jose + jhosman
<DanielF> jajajaja si, no como otros que aun usan windows
<SergioMeneses> bueno los fanatismos para el break
<DanielF> se sintio aludido?
<JHOSMAN> Acabo de revisar la API de FB si permite hacer eso pero tiene un bug voy a reportarlo a ver q solucion le dan!
<SergioMeneses> la idea andresmujica DanielF JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez es ir actualizandola con los datos que hay estan
<andresmujica> :D
<SergioMeneses> o si pueden meter algo q se me haya olvidado lo agradeceria
<SergioMeneses> ahora no se si podemos volver a generar el listado de karma, se acuerda andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> quien se quedo con ese script?
<andresmujica> las graficas de mailing list , launchpad y website como se sacan ???
<andresmujica> sip ...
<andresmujica> igual creo k esta en la inmunda
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esas toca con alarcon
<SergioMeneses> porq no se
<andresmujica> deme un sec a ver
<andresmujica> lo del karma
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo tengo mas de 5k
<SergioMeneses> eso creo
<andresmujica> yo no tengo nada
<andresmujica> hace mucho no trabajo
<DanielF> jajajaja yo tampoco
<DanielF> same regale
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, o.0
<JHOSMAN> #PreguntaTecnica por que no me dan poderes de supervaca? he tenido que recurrir muchas veces a otros para solucionar cosas...
<DanielF> por troll sin ofender
<JHOSMAN> DanielF o.O
<andresmujica> ahh ya me acorde
<andresmujica> era con un script k se sacaba el karma
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  sigamos en el orden del dia
<SergioMeneses> eso lo hicimos el año pasado
<andresmujica> meta eso en la agenda
<SergioMeneses> mmm... que yo sepa nadie tiene poderes de super vaca... todo esta repartido
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, osk oks
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  exacto.. es verdad nadie tiene esos poderes.. yo no tengo ni un berraco password
<DanielF> Mujica, un OT tiene cds para flisol girardot?
<JHOSMAN> jajaj
<SergioMeneses> TAREA1: generar el listado de los ubuntu member y la lista de karma del team. Resp: andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> DanielF yo los llevare!
<SergioMeneses> asi?
<andresmujica> NO MAS DESORDEN
<andresmujica> por favor sigamos el orden del dia..
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> en el tema correspondiente lo hablamos
<DanielF> ok
 * SergioMeneses quiere el bot para mutear a todoooos
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses compartio un documento en google Docs con las cuentas de Ubuntu-Co
<SergioMeneses> .....
<SergioMeneses> continuando
<SergioMeneses> bueno recuerden ir armando la wiki
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa usamos la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> como siempre
<SergioMeneses> por si tienen algo que preguntar
<SergioMeneses> o tienen una duda sobre la edicion de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> eso si, si me escriben a gtalk o msn por favor alguno comprendan q tambien trabajo y no puedo responder siempre
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, andresmujica JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN alguna duda respecto al reporte?
<andresmujica> nop
<JHOSMAN> now
<DanielF> no
<JoseGutierrez> no por ahora
<SergioMeneses> ok... continuamos
<SergioMeneses> 3. Eventos
<SergioMeneses> ....
<SergioMeneses> 3.1 FLISOL 2012
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, andresmujica JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> como participamos?
<SergioMeneses> ideas?
<JHOSMAN> amm #PreguntaTecnica
<JHOSMAN> Flisol Bogota?
<DanielF> no entiendo la pregunta?
<DanielF> flisol bogota creo que hasta ahora se van a empezar a reunir
<SergioMeneses> sintetizo como un team
<SergioMeneses> como participamos
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  el sabado a las 3pm hay reunion de flisol bogota
<SergioMeneses> entonces en bogota hay q ver q necesitan
<SergioMeneses> eso es
<JHOSMAN> si en una biblioteca
<SergioMeneses> por hay DanielF anda con lo de girardot
<JHOSMAN> pienso asistir
<SergioMeneses> q lo lleva ya algo adelantado
<andresmujica> linaporras iba a evaluar si podia participar en la organizacion de ubuntu colombia en el flisol con apoyo de liliana
<JHOSMAN> imagino q Linatambien
<JHOSMAN> Yo le dije a ella q le ayudaba en lo q necesitara
<andresmujica> pero hasta donde se linaporras este sabado tiene turno hasta tarde
<JoseGutierrez> STAND.... pero este año me voy para palmira... por haya si tengo quien me ayude para no sentirme tan solo XD
<DanielF> yo ando volteando con el tema girardot
<andresmujica> por lo que *creo* no podra asistir
<andresmujica> pero si JHOSMAN va a ir
<andresmujica> pues excelente
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<SergioMeneses> les propongo
<andresmujica> porque liliana linaporras y JHOSMAN hacen buen equipo para bogota
<SergioMeneses> que como siempre armemos una wiki general flisol 2012
<JHOSMAN> #PreguntaTecnica quien va con migo jajaja :foreveraline:
<andresmujica> ahora danielf tiene girardot cubierto
<SergioMeneses> y hay vamos anexando las ciudades
<SergioMeneses> en las q participamos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de acuerdo
<DanielF> si
<andresmujica> de hecho ya esta
<andresmujica> la del 2011 creo k esta asi
<DanielF> necesito material
<SergioMeneses> y miramos como agregar recursos y demas
<andresmujica> es copiarla y actualizarla
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  excelente
<SergioMeneses> claro ;)
<SergioMeneses> quiero q la lista general y la del concilio se mueva mas
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  nombrado coordinador nacional para la participacion de Ubuntu Colombia en Flisoles de todo el pais
<andresmujica> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0
<JHOSMAN> +1
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  se ha comenzado a mover, ha aumentado el trafico y las discusiones
<JoseGutierrez> +1000000000000 jeje
<andresmujica> asi sea para echarle la madre a los admin perezosos k no son capaces de kitar el script
<SergioMeneses> tratemos de abrir mas temas a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> en los q sean participativos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero no se desvie
<andresmujica> estamos en flisoles
<DanielF> si
<andresmujica> bogota: linaporras, liliana y jhoshman
<DanielF> yo voy a mandar a hacer unos pendones de u-co
<andresmujica> girardot danielf
<andresmujica> palmira JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> el resto ....
<SergioMeneses> les toca mirar como nos organizamos en bogota
<SergioMeneses> porq tengo entendido q maykol no va a ser el contacto para este año
<DanielF> tengo que hablar con el alcalde para que me den $$$ para poder hacerlo deluxe, espero que me quede mejor que bogota
<SergioMeneses> asi q eso anda volndo
<SergioMeneses> lo mas seguro es q la FCbosque tome las riendas
<DanielF> si fcbosque fue el que convoco la reunion creo
<JHOSMAN> Si eso vi por q ya armaron la reunion el sabado
<SergioMeneses> asi q apoyar en lo q ns necesiten
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo creo que listo flisol... andresmujica DanielF JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN, cierto?
<JHOSMAN> +LINA + Liliana
<DanielF> cds y material
<andresmujica> sip..
<DanielF> se va a solicitar o como se va a hacer?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  genere la tarea de crear el wiki
<andresmujica> para con ese wiki solicitar el material
<SergioMeneses> TAREA 2: generar la wiki del FLISOL 2012. Resp: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :)
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si el material por la lista
<SergioMeneses> como siempre
<SergioMeneses> ud envio sus datos a andresmujica la vez pasada?
<DanielF> creo
<andresmujica> DanielF: los recibio en girardot
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> igual creo k si
<DanielF> hace rato no pido cds
<andresmujica> estan en el correo
<SergioMeneses> hablando de eso andresmujica JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez DanielF existia una wiki donde estaba un "inventario" y a quienes estaba asignado el material, recuerdan?
<JHOSMAN> si yo vi eso una vez
<JHOSMAN> pero jumm
<SergioMeneses> si yo lo busco y la paso... debe andar por hay
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> perdida en el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> ash
<SergioMeneses> .......
<SergioMeneses> Eventos - Hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  se la acabo de pasar a JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> es materialeventos
<SergioMeneses> hay vi por la lista la invitacion de andresmujica
<JoseGutierrez> es esta
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<JHOSMAN> ??? que to que?
<andresmujica> me falta actualizar lo de la fiesta de fin de año
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/MaterialEventos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> esa misma JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> HAcklabs
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> les propongo lo siguiente niños
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso vi
<SergioMeneses> buena por terminar la wiki
<SergioMeneses> :D
 * SergioMeneses nods
<andresmujica> en el correo que NADIE respondio
<andresmujica> donde les hable de hacklabs
<andresmujica> explique la idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como q nadie
<SergioMeneses> se nota q no lee
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> de como nuestros amigos saben dar y dar vueltas
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> jijiji
<JHOSMAN> cual correo?
<andresmujica> y no concretan
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ayudeme con el link del correo en el archivo pls
<andresmujica> con SergioMeneses habiamos hablado de armar la wiki del hacklab y programar varias sesiones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, personamente ahorita no me comprometo con eventos... :S pero si puedo armar alguito por hay en mayo
<DanielF> por que no hacemos un kardex por google docs y con eso manejamos lo del inventario
<DanielF> si quieren lo hago manana
<JHOSMAN> es mejor
<andresmujica> para presionar a que la gente arme hacklabs
<JHOSMAN> un XLS en Google Dosc!
<andresmujica> DanielF:  lo k no me gusta es que no queda abierto para todo el mundo
<JHOSMAN> para todo el mundo!
<andresmujica> y en la wiki queda registrado igual
<JHOSMAN> si se puede
<andresmujica> no se...
<JHOSMAN> permisos puvlicos!
<JHOSMAN> Publicos**
<andresmujica> y se puede hacer que se vea embebido dentro de la wiki  ?????
<JHOSMAN> se!
<SergioMeneses> como q publicos?
<JHOSMAN> ha no pere no se..
<andresmujica> pork los gringos miran la wiki, no van a mirar el google docs...
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> wiki.ubuntu -> no mas
<DanielF> para que publicos? que se pueda ver, y solo lo editamos nosotros
<andresmujica> y es importante k los gringos vean k hacemos gestion.. repartimos los cds...
<DanielF> eso si se puede
<andresmujica> etc
<JHOSMAN> osea Google Docs se le puede dar permisos de lectura publicos pero no estoy seguro q se pueda hacer un iframe amm @SergioMeneses la Wiki afmite Iframe o algo asi?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  creo k si pero no estoy seguro...
<JHOSMAN> no se manejar wiki
<JHOSMAN> en entorno HTML o PHP si se puede en Wiki no se..
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar
<andresmujica> VOLVIENDO AL TEMA .... HACKLABS...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso eso
<andresmujica> la idea es que necesitamos desesperadamente que en otras ciudades armen hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> bueno  yo creo q se debe aprovechar el espacio de hackbok
<DanielF> yo hago manana el kardex para que lo miren
<andresmujica> como k en medallo algo se esta moviendo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pongale la tarea a ver como es pls
<DanielF> en la piloto, tenemos full apoyo para eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero la asigno a quien?
<SergioMeneses> a DanielF ?
<andresmujica> sip
<JHOSMAN> @AndresMujica si en TW han contactado dos usuarios ya les envie correo y ps quedaron de respojnder...
<DanielF> el que quiera calorcito no es sino que baje y se le arma plan
<andresmujica> pero lo k yo kiero es k todos ustedes k estan  por fuera de bogota
<andresmujica> armen hacklabs
<andresmujica> y se me ocurre
<andresmujica> que sean de instalacion de linux
<JHOSMAN> Fernando Giraldo y el otro respondio por la lista (Medellin)
<andresmujica> pensando en que los instaladore3s del flisol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pense q era lo del kardex
<andresmujica> hagan el ejercicio antes del flisol
<andresmujica> asi matan dos pajaros de un tiro
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip, la tarea es la del kardex
<andresmujica> si me hago entender...
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> TAREA 3: Generar el inventario y mirar como integrarlo con la wiki, Resp: DanielF
<DanielF> sin wiki
<andresmujica> hacer hacklabs para k la gente coja el hilo y aparezcan los tutores de cada hacklab y lo hagan
<andresmujica> DanielF:  toca con wiki, si no no pierda el tiempo...
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no...  sin wiki no sirve
<andresmujica> y seguimos usando la wiki
<SergioMeneses> lo q no esta en la wiki no sirve
<SergioMeneses> no seria documentacion necesaria
<DanielF> yo le paso el link del kardex
<SergioMeneses> igual solo se miran wikis
<JHOSMAN> @AndresMujica para lo del inventario no se podria hacer en Google Docs y colocar la URL del documento?
<SergioMeneses> le digo por experiencia
<DanielF> si esa seria la idea jhosman
<JHOSMAN> osea la URL del comumento dentro de la WIki
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  nopi pork no se lo van a leer, y necesitamos k los gringos la lean
<JHOSMAN> haa bien!
 * IngForigua entra en modo zombie
<andresmujica> si se puede hacer k dentro del wiki sin hacer clic en nada aparezca serviria
<andresmujica> de resto nopis
 * andresmujica solicita un minuto de silencio 
<JHOSMAN> osea iframe
 * andresmujica y una calveada a IngForigua aprovechando que esta sin gorra
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMeses podria averiguar eso?
<andresmujica> VOLVIENDO AL TEMA POR DIOS::::
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, entre menos tareas tenga soy mas prductivo
<andresmujica> hahahaah
<andresmujica> lol
<andresmujica> rofl
<DanielF> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> :lol:
<SergioMeneses> la verdad me veo alcanzad de tiempo
<andresmujica> j8uajujaujauajauja
<andresmujica> esa si no me la sabia
<andresmujica> esta buena
<andresmujica> la voy a usar en la oficina
<JHOSMAN> solo es averiguar lo del #IFRAME
<DanielF> claro, si no me ponen nada puede ser mas productivo durmiendo y meditando #samestyle
<andresmujica> PERO VOLVIENDO AL TEMA  POR FAVOR.  Niños JHOSMAN, SergioMeneses DanielF ... hacklabs
<andresmujica> necesitamos que aparezcan 11 tutores
<andresmujica> en bogota
<andresmujica> para que hagan hacklabs en lo k resta del año
<DanielF> si me invitan yo voy
<andresmujica> y que ustedes
<andresmujica> miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> en sus ciudades
<andresmujica> armen al menos uno
<DanielF> yo hare uno de instalacion antes del flisol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si la idea es buena!
<andresmujica> como para incentivar a la gente a k los haaga
<SergioMeneses> toca moverlo!!!
<andresmujica> por eso les propongo k aprovechando el flisol
<andresmujica> se pueden hacer hacklabs de instalacion de ubuntu
<andresmujica> y de UNA VEZ preparan instaladores
<andresmujica> y hacen hacklabs
<andresmujica> DOS PAJAROS DE UN TIRO
<DanielF> eso se piensa hacer en girardot
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, seria mejor que eso no se solapara... se podrian hacer los contactos y difusion
<DanielF> para preparar a los instaladores
<andresmujica> mejor que robarle la cachucha a IngForigua
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no se solapa, uno es como antelacion del otro
<andresmujica> DanielF:  claro
 * SergioMeneses no habia visto a andresmujica en modo troll
<andresmujica> pero llamelo hacklab
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> aguanta
<andresmujica> es estrategia de imagen, bulto, y acción.
<SergioMeneses> si todos le trabajamos no hay lio
<andresmujica> LO IMPORTANTE es registrarlo en la pagina
<DanielF> noooo hay otro troll en u-co
<DanielF> ok de acuerdo
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Hacklabs
<andresmujica> para que se vea bulto
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, JoseGutierrez DanielF a llenar esa wiki
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  nos podria honrar con un hacklab tambien referente a ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, algo mas sobre los espacios haclabs?
<JHOSMAN> amm si... donde yo asista coloco jodas!
<andresmujica> o de pronto mezclando ubuntu con su nuevo tema preferido
<IngForigua> El sabado no puedo tengo reuniones
<andresmujica> este sabado no...
<andresmujica> la idea es k en bogota queda 1 mensual
<andresmujica> los sabados por la tarde
<andresmujica> entonces uno de esos 12 sabados.. ud elijge ;)
 * SergioMeneses saluda a IngForigua calidamente
<andresmujica> igual lo importante es que esto sirva de patadita para que la gente despierte y asuma el liderazgo
<andresmujica> y haga hacklabs
<andresmujica> linaporras va a hacer uno tambien
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<andresmujica> ya irian como 4 con danielf que viene a hacer uno despues del flisol
<andresmujica> ;)
<andresmujica> nada mas de hacklabs
<JHOSMAN> + 1 de Trolling?
<DanielF> yo quiero que entre varios cuadremos una charla o taller  (hacklab) que sea como usar ubuntu y no morir en el intento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el espacio esta abierto para nosotros siempre?
<andresmujica> la tarea de que cada miembro del concilio haga uno en su ciudad
<SergioMeneses> hay espacio fisico?
<andresmujica> sipi SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> sipi
<andresmujica> en el hackbo
<SergioMeneses> donde?
<SergioMeneses> aaa si si
<andresmujica> lo dificil en las otras ciudades es el espacio fisico, en bogota en el hackbo
<DanielF> en la piloto tenemos la upiloto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esa es una muy buena ventaja
<DanielF> todos los sabados en la tarde
<andresmujica> DanielF:  sip, en girardot esta cubierto
<andresmujica> en cucuta tambien porque SergioMeneses pone la casa
<DanielF> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0
 * SergioMeneses runs
<andresmujica> una pregunta, en el 2012 aun no hemos hecho ningun evento nuevo cierto???
<andresmujica> aparte del user days
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no
<DanielF> no
<SergioMeneses> llevamos solo 24 dias ome
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DanielF> y?
<SergioMeneses> dejen algo para los 340 q faltan
<DanielF> cuadremos un pizzacamp, y nos tomamos una pizzeria o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> 341
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en venecia aqui en cucuta
<SergioMeneses> y la brindo
<JHOSMAN> Huy esa super esa idea +1 DanielF
<SergioMeneses> yo la brindo
<Liliana> pizzas??? de que hablan?
<JHOSMAN> No se por q me acorde del #CloudParty jaja
<DanielF> meneses me va a ayudar con el transporte?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, como siempre armando alboroto
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, se viene en bus
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<DanielF> haaaa, si quieren un evento yo propongo uno
<andresmujica> DanielF:  k chevere el nombre.. ta bueno
<Liliana> bueno bueno sigan con el tema de la reunion, no cambien de tema
<DanielF> si ven meneses
<SergioMeneses> eso fue ud
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> dejemos eso
<DanielF> para cuando, cuadremolo para el prox puente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN DanielF Liliana eso fue todo del hacklab?
<DanielF> el domingo
<SergioMeneses> o que asignamos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: ponga la tarea y siga con el orden del dia
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, al final
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, que taerra armamos?
<SergioMeneses> tarea
<DanielF> estamos o no en eventos?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si pero hay un orden
<andresmujica> la de que cada miembro del concilñio arme un hacklab pre flisol de instalacion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero yo soy pre-fail hay
<andresmujica> programelo para depsues no importa
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> pero ponganlo en el wiki para que no quede en blanco
<SergioMeneses> TAREA: tratar de organizar un hacklab antes del FLISOL, Rep: TODOS
<DanielF> to espero hacer el mio una semana antes de flisol
<SergioMeneses> hay esta
<SergioMeneses> para los que puedan
<SergioMeneses> ;D
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> tenemos
<andresmujica> DanielF: vaya programandolo en el wiki para k se vea contenido...
<SergioMeneses> la Fiesta de Lanzamiento de 12.04
<SergioMeneses> eso es en abril tambien
<andresmujica> pizzacamp
<andresmujica> uhuh
<andresmujica> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez DanielF ↑↑↑
<JHOSMAN> ?
<SergioMeneses> las releasepartys
<andresmujica> sip!
<DanielF> manana, en serio no he tenido un buen dia, manana me pongo juicioso
<SergioMeneses> nadie ha ido a una?
<JHOSMAN> =) eso!
<andresmujica> hagamos la release party con un pizzacamp
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ya hemos hecho como 4 creo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, excelente ide
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<DanielF> noo
<SergioMeneses> la pregunta era ironica
<DanielF> asadoparty para no perder la costumbre
 * IngForigua saluda  SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> tambien
<andresmujica> ahhh jeje no entendi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pues si asado aguanta
<JHOSMAN> Sabe q pasa @AndresMujica q el tiempo seria muy corto... una pizza se la come uno en 15 min y eso q llegando alla o en domicilio.. y despues puff.. nada xP
<SergioMeneses> hay miramos
<DanielF> se nivela con pola, o que mas quiere
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: es verdad. .. el asado dura su buen tiempo... desde k no llueva :D
<JHOSMAN> Pizza con POla? =/ no combina
<DanielF> un pequeno OT: quien ya monto hud
<Liliana> me gusta mas la idea del asado :)
<DanielF> claro, siempre y cuando no sea hawaiana
<JHOSMAN> En cambio en el asado por ejemplo se comparte mucho mas se queman las uñas se habla miercoles y si comnbina con pola!!!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  coooommoooo... siempre como pizza con pola
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero la idea suena para armarla?
<JHOSMAN> @DanielF yo ya lo tengo pero no me anda no se xP lo veo igual jaja
<DanielF> por eso digo que es mejor para un release party el asado
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  sippp...
<DanielF> se comparte mas, para una reunion o un taller es mejor la pizza
<JHOSMAN> eso!
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno toca buscar a alguien o algunos que se encargen de eso.. y si se puede hacer en varias ciudades mejor
<SergioMeneses> como siempre hay q armar la wiki y enviar la invitacion a la lista
<SergioMeneses> voluntarios?
<SergioMeneses> huy meros trolles
<SergioMeneses> cuando hay q trabajar se callan
<SergioMeneses> ...yo lo hago entonces
<DanielF> jajajajaja +1 same
<JHOSMAN> Señores... habemos asado!
<JHOSMAN> =) en Soacha (No en mi casa) es en el centro de
<JHOSMAN> En la casa de mi abue! =)
<JHOSMAN> Mi papa es chef! =) se encarga del asado ejejeje
<Liliana> +1 JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> TAREA 4: Armar la wiki y invitacion para la fiesta de lanzamiento 12.04, Resp: SergioMeneses
<DanielF> yo puedo hablar con mi tia para que nos preste la casa, mi primo tambien es cheff y podemos tomar bastante
<DanielF> hacer ruido por que queda en las afueras
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, JHOSMAN bueno eso ya es logistica
<JHOSMAN> pero otra vezpa viajar! ashh xP
<SergioMeneses> uds se dispersan mucho en las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> por eso no rinde
<SergioMeneses> .........
<andresmujica> y pork todos buscan cheff es k lo hice muy mal el pasado o k????
<SergioMeneses> eso es todo lo que habia agendado para hoy
<DanielF> sigo opinando que deberiamos ensayar una con un hangout
<JHOSMAN> bueno sigan!!
<SergioMeneses> ahora tenemos algun tema que podria ser de interes y no estaba en la agenda?
<DanielF> jajajajaja, tiene potencial mujica
<JHOSMAN> SI
<JHOSMAN> Los CD's q llegaron
<JHOSMAN> Otro punto
<JHOSMAN> En la Wiki
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua borro su web
<IngForigua> Na
<andresmujica> hmmmm ??
<IngForigua> la direccionaron
<JHOSMAN> y la la gente no tiene el tuto! para registrarse!
<SergioMeneses> no les entiendo
<JHOSMAN> bueno si pero no hay nada!
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> miercoles
<andresmujica> por lo k le hackearon el sitio...
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, q pasa con la wiki?
<JHOSMAN> Otra cosita IdentiCA
<andresmujica> pere JHOSMAN
<DanielF> identi que?
<DanielF> otro forigua?
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMesenes en la Wiki revise en enlace de IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> pongan un tema y hablamos q ya es la seccion abierta
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  tenia un tutorial muy bueno para unirse a uco
<JHOSMAN> esta NULL
<andresmujica> le entiendo k el enlace ya no sirve
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es la misma wiki no?
<IngForigua> Borrelo que mi web murio
<andresmujica> supongo k pork a forigua le hackearon el website...
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  y no tiene el tutorial
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mmm....
<JHOSMAN> no lo redirecciono a otro sitio y no aviso
<andresmujica> porque lo copiamos y lo montamos en la wiki
<andresmujica> o donde hollman
<andresmujica> o donde sergio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero el de la wiki es el mismo
<SergioMeneses> solo q sin graficos
<SergioMeneses> no?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  el de IngForigua es con graficos
<andresmujica> y eso es increiblemente importante
<DanielF> si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se pueden poner los graficos a la wiki
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo de menos
<DanielF> yo tengo una ip publica y espacio ilimitado
<DanielF> si se necesita
<SergioMeneses> no voy a llorar porq IngForigua cerro la web
 * SergioMeneses abraza a IngForigua 
<JHOSMAN> solo les informo q q dia estaba pasando x hay y lo vi
<IngForigua> Voy a mudar mi blogb a la wiki de bogota-mesh
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo pienso que podemos armar esa docuemtnacion
<JHOSMAN> Yo opino q seia mejor migrar el tuto a la Wiki para no tener de nuevo este tipo de problemas no creen??
<SergioMeneses> no es muy compleja
<JHOSMAN> Lo mismo q dice meneses
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si... se puede
<JHOSMAN> Si clar!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el problema es quien lo hace y en cuanto tiempo
 * SergioMeneses hides
<JHOSMAN> huuu si
<JHOSMAN> bueno seria eso
<JHOSMAN> lo otro lo de identica
<DanielF> mi ip publica es de la u, no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> yo lo podria hacer... pero sin tiempo de entrega definido
<JHOSMAN> hay personal q ya no volvio a la comunidad o se alejo totalmente y aun siguen de admins
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, wtf?
<JHOSMAN> meneses me dijo q no se podian eliminar pero es q son ellos los q tienen q borrarse de admins
<andresmujica> http://web.archive.org/web/20101112154010/http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia
<andresmujica> ahi esta el backup
<andresmujica> necesitamos es copiarlo
<JHOSMAN> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<JHOSMAN> me encargo d eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :*
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, se le mide a completar la wiki?
<SergioMeneses> de miembros nuevos?
<andresmujica> venga pero IngForigua
<andresmujica> en ese blog hay mucha info importante de ubuntu...
<IngForigua> ???
<IngForigua> Habia
<JHOSMAN> NO yo solo hago lo de Convirtiendonos...
<andresmujica> pero pork la quito
<andresmujica> no la puede volver a montar
<andresmujica> o darsela a DanielF para que el la monte...
<JHOSMAN> NO Mujica es mejor dejarlo de una vez en la Wiki
<JHOSMAN> para no tener de nuevo problemas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero es q se puede dejar en la misma wiki
<JHOSMAN> por q si fuera por mintarla en cualquier sitio la coloco en el mio
<SergioMeneses> asi no hay problema
<JHOSMAN> pero cuando cualquiera se valla o se canse o desee eliminar el contenido va a pasar lo mismo
<JHOSMAN> seria mejor de una vez arreglar eso
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<andresmujica> pues es para no repetir el trabajo....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no es repetirlo
<JHOSMAN> Eso es rapido
<SergioMeneses> es complementarlo
<SergioMeneses> ajustar las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<JHOSMAN> yo hago lo de convertirlos y ubuntizar!
<SergioMeneses> claro siendo coherente con el contenido
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, q es eso?
<andresmujica> pues si, pero es k en ese blog habia testimonios e informes etc
<andresmujica> http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://ingforigua.com/*
<andresmujica> vean el historico...
<andresmujica> a mi  me da dolor perderlo
<andresmujica> no entiendo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, despues del 4o no sirven mas
<SergioMeneses> estan perdidos
<SergioMeneses> mire por lo menos el de karma
<JHOSMAN> mejor hacerlo =)
<SergioMeneses> lo unico seria entrar por categorias
<JHOSMAN> Creo q seria otro
<andresmujica> yo creo k eso ni siquiera es de forigua... sino de uco, es como parte de la historia del team...
<JHOSMAN> por eso
<andresmujica> es como si hollman borrara su blog
<JHOSMAN> ya baje toda la web
<JHOSMAN> en estos dias la pongo ONLINE en la wiki
<DanielF> la gorra tambien y el la boto
<SergioMeneses> a ver serios
<SergioMeneses> q ya son las 11
<JHOSMAN> Entonces quedamos asi?
<JHOSMAN> con la Wiki de Como ser miembro!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no se q quiere ud hacer?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, aaa oks oks hagale... por mi no hay lio, andresmujica DanielF JoseGutierrez q dicen?
<JHOSMAN> Transladar el blog de Forigua donde estaba la info el tuto para hacerse miembro a la WIki !
<andresmujica> pues se genera la tarea de replicar el tutorial en la wiki
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> ya esta el enlace con el backup
<JHOSMAN> ya lo tengo!
<JHOSMAN> listo
<SergioMeneses> no es copiar y pegar... es ajustar el contenido existente JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> lo otro Identica
<SergioMeneses> si hace eso se la dejo sino prefiero hacerlo yo
<JHOSMAN> Hay personas con perfil de Admin que ya ni participan en la comunidad por que siguen de admins?
<SergioMeneses> porq la idea es q la documentacion quede pulida... no un poco de enlaces todos fail
<JHOSMAN> Si si too bien!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, oks por su tarea
<SergioMeneses> TAREA 6: editar la wiki de usuarios nuevos y integrarla al post de IngForigua , Resp: JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<SergioMeneses> ahora JHOSMAN  que es lo que dice de los admins?
<SergioMeneses> cuales admins?
<DanielF> muchachos me tengo que ir en 5 min
<JHOSMAN> En Twitter me refiero a @Hollman
<JHOSMAN> digo en Identica!
<JHOSMAN> No se si @IngForigua
<IngForigua> ???
<JHOSMAN> Sucede que la vez cuando @ingforigua publico en el grupo se hizo quedar algo mal la comunidad por TW ya que esa publicacion salio a nombre de UbuntuCO
<JHOSMAN> pero ps hablo principalmente de Hollman
<IngForigua> Eso si pa que usan redes sociales privatibas
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> Privativas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, son replicas
<JHOSMAN> Adicionalmente ya se integró Twitter e Identica
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, la idea por la q se genero
<SergioMeneses> es para usar las replicas de identi.ca en twitter
<SergioMeneses> nunca se penso en lo contrario
<JHOSMAN> y lo otro @IngForigua lo q he dicho siempre hay q llegar al usuario final no todo el mundo tiene IdentiCA
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro
<SergioMeneses> es normal
<SergioMeneses> pero porq no replicar desde identi.ca
<SergioMeneses> yo tampoco me explico uds porq usan mas el twitter?
<SergioMeneses> gwiber soporta ambos
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMeneses la idea q digo es por que no se en algun momento se publique algo que nada que ver con la comunidad... por identica cuando ya no son parte del equipo..
<SergioMeneses> es mas yo uso turpial
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el unico ejemplo ha sido el de IngForigua q es como medio loco
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMeneses yo no lo hago asi por q no puedo tener 5 paginas para cada cosa usea una pafa FB, otra para TW otra para IdentiCa etc...
<SergioMeneses> pero de resto la gente en identi.ca es cuerda
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, es q el trabajo de redes sociales no es de tiempo completo
<SergioMeneses> es comunitario
<SergioMeneses> ud se lo toma muy personal
<DanielF> a mi se me hace tiempo perdido el de identica
<SergioMeneses> y lo digo en el buen sentido
<SergioMeneses> aunque si le he visto unos twitts medio re-fail
<JHOSMAN> Si pero tampoco para que salga un comentari en TW y FB para el USUARIO PROMEDIO que diga @UBuntuCO dice: haber!!! les quedaron mas los banners!
<SergioMeneses> hoy puso uno que quede o.0
<JHOSMAN> fue bueno el aviso pero no para darlo por ese medio para eso hay que ser mas precabido...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le comento de nuevo... eso fue IngForigua
<IngForigua> (23:03:51) SergioMeneses: aunque si le he visto unos twitts medio re-fail <---- +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DanielF> muchachos al medio dia les dejo el kardex, hablamos, linux para todos
<DanielF> que el kernel los proteja
<JHOSMAN> por eso mismo llego al tema
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, nos vemos bro
<JHOSMAN> Asi que bueno les dejo el tema para que lo piensen...
<JHOSMAN> y lo ultimo q tenia para tratar fue una caja con 350 CD's de Ubuntu que me llego hoy a Bogota no se de donde ni como pero hay muchos CD's
<JHOSMAN> nunca solicité tal cantidad aasi q ni idea
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ud sabe q siempre he pensado las redes sociales como una herramienta secuandaria... no como soporte especifico
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le llevo a ud?
<SergioMeneses> como asi?
<SergioMeneses> quien se la envio?
<JHOSMAN> Me llamaron de TNT (mensajeria) para avisarme q me llego una caja de 12 KG con Discos duros
<JHOSMAN> yo como asi??
<JHOSMAN> entonces me solicitaron datos y me enviaron toda la info escaneada
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, discos duros?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ud hizo un pedido?
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja asi sera de bruta la vieja no sale leer CD's xP
<JHOSMAN> QUe yo recuerde no he hecho pedidos
<JHOSMAN> Lo que se me hace extraño es que decia asi :
<JHOSMAN> NOmbre: JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: igual eso no importa
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, raro raro... sobre todo q andresmujica ni yo sabemos nada al respecto
<IngForigua> Gente bye
<IngForigua> Se me cuidan
<SergioMeneses> ero entre mas material mejor
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :*
<andresmujica> mas bien explique lo que vamos a hacer con el material y ya
<JHOSMAN> hasta en mayusculas cuando pido por internet siemplre pongo datos normales con apellidos.....
<andresmujica> chao IngForigua
 * IngForigua saluda a alejaksoto
<JHOSMAN> OK IngForigua Bye!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<JHOSMAN> Entonces ya les digo de donde los enviaron
<andresmujica> pilluelo IngForigua
<IngForigua> Chao pues
<andresmujica> chao
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, andresmujica JoseGutierrez Liliana no se pero no me convence de a mucho lo de las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> tenemos hay una ventaja y un dolor de cabeza
<SergioMeneses> ya lo veo
<JHOSMAN> La caja llega desde PROMESE
<JHOSMAN> es una empresa q segun busque fabrica CD's
<andresmujica> yo creo k se ha ido ajustando ... ya casi se llega al balance ideal
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: desde alla los mandan todos no le ponga misterio a eso
<JHOSMAN> en el detalle del contenido esta pues 250 Ubuntu 50 Kubuntu y 50 Servers
<andresmujica> esperen les pego lo que se va a hacer con esos cds para ver k opinan
<JHOSMAN> Ps si pero es q ellos no saben jaja les estoy informando!
<JHOSMAN> Todos son Ubuntu 11.10
<SergioMeneses> no boten el material es lo unico q les digo
<SergioMeneses> poprq se va a poner mas escazo
<andresmujica> (21:10:20) Andres Mujica: la idea es la siguiente
<andresmujica> (21:10:28) Andres Mujica: como queremos que lleguen a todo el pais
<andresmujica> (21:10:40) Andres Mujica: desde hace un tiempo han ido saliendo personajes en cada ciudad
<andresmujica> (21:10:45) Andres Mujica: lo que debemos hacer es
<andresmujica> (21:10:49) Andres Mujica: que a esos personajes de cada ciudad
<andresmujica> (21:10:59) Andres Mujica: k han hablado de armar combo en su ciudad
<andresmujica> (21:11:02) Andres Mujica: les enviamos los cds
<SergioMeneses> lo se de uena fuente
<JHOSMAN> =( No enviaron ni un Ubuntu Chinesse jajaja  dice 0 units!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, interesante
<SergioMeneses> pero se viene el flisol
<JHOSMAN> Adicional a lo que nombra @AndresMujica es regalar X cantidad por las redes sociales
<andresmujica> jijiji
<andresmujica> me patearon
<JHOSMAN> esto con llegar al "usuario final"
<SergioMeneses> y seguro es material de la version 11.10
<JHOSMAN> por lo menos hoy hubo movimiento por FB
<andresmujica> yo tengo com o100 cds si mal no estoy
<SergioMeneses> no se... no me suena regalarlo asi
<andresmujica> hay que pedir otra caja
<andresmujica> canonical siempre manda directo a flisol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ojo q el material esta escazo
<Liliana> muchachos los dejo que pasen buena noche
<Liliana> bye
<JHOSMAN> XUi!
<andresmujica> chao Liliana
<SergioMeneses> le digo porq eso lo andamos hablando en el LC
<SergioMeneses> de hecho se va a bajar la cantidad de mercancia
<andresmujica> bueno eso es buen dato
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo a los teams de baja actividad
<andresmujica> entonces demos menos
<andresmujica> solo 100
<JHOSMAN> pero hay q tener en cuenta q hay q sacar estos CD's
<andresmujica> o 50
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por eso les decia de la wii del inventario
<JHOSMAN> en 4 meses ya llega el nuevo material!
<JHOSMAN> 12-04
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ojo q el material lo tenemos q justificar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ponga la tarea de actualizar el inventario, voy a contar cuanto tengo para que sepamos cuanto es
<SergioMeneses> no es pedir y pedir
<JHOSMAN> Pero es que este material no llego para Ubuntu Colombia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya estaba
<JHOSMAN> llego para MI o.O  jajaj
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, eso es lo raro
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar bien la hoja
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  igual no es regalar porque si, sino a cambio de preguntas
<andresmujica> o a cambio de que se inscriban a la lista
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo raro es q JHOSMAN no era ni miembro oficial
<JHOSMAN> no me parece lo de la lista
<andresmujica> o k se unan como miembros
<JHOSMAN> eso es como comprarlos!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja eso si me parece epic fail
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de pronto por lo de ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, naaaa
<SergioMeneses> cuales
<andresmujica> o es de los que he pedido tantas veces
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> k cruzaron alla el dato
<andresmujica> k se yo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a lo mejor eso
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> no crreo q sea por eso pero lo bueno es q estan aca jajaj
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, aja
<JHOSMAN> yo opino q se regalen 50 CD's por las redes
<JHOSMAN> un CD x dia!
<JHOSMAN> asi la gente esta atenta!
<JHOSMAN> =) y lee mas acerca de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> un cd semanal mejor
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja si ud tiene razon
<andresmujica> o 2 semanales
<JHOSMAN> No se puede semanan @AndresMujica la gente normal pierde interes
<JHOSMAN> se le olvida!
<andresmujica> para k en el siguiente ciclo regalemos de los otros...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: pero se aburren de todos los dias...
<andresmujica> creo
<JHOSMAN> 50 CD's alcanza para dos meses
<andresmujica> otra cosa importante
<JHOSMAN> ya hay 600 fans en FB y no se cuantos en TW
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues sus flowers no?
<JHOSMAN> No son mis followers!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  la importacion la voy a pagar yo y si danielf da la mitad le mandamos al flisol un paquete, entonces SI son de uco
<JHOSMAN> en mi TW no coloco nada de eso..
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  son followers de ubuntuco
<JHOSMAN> ps si eso no importa
<SergioMeneses> claro claro
<SergioMeneses> pero el es el q maneja eso
<SergioMeneses> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuco/followers
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, eso
<JHOSMAN> Yo opino q uno diario con eso la gente se la pasa pegada pendiente
<SergioMeneses> yo digo q hay q tener cuidado con las redes socuales
<JHOSMAN> asi los compramos =)
<SergioMeneses> sociales
<andresmujica> OT, que pena el desorden, pero lo de ubuntu online me parecio super chevere... esta bueno
<JHOSMAN> les invitamos a q se unan sin ibluhgaros!
<JHOSMAN> Si muchos le dieron RT a eso!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: pero se nos acaban muy rapido y si el chisme es correcto de pronto ya el proximo año ni se consigan
<JHOSMAN> tambien lo publique en www.ubuntu-co.com
<JHOSMAN> entonces vamos a dar el otro año 11.10?
<JHOSMAN> ya la gente le hace el feo no cree?
<SergioMeneses> venga no tenemos una politica de publicaciones cierto?
<SergioMeneses> o se publica q?
<JHOSMAN> ha?
<andresmujica> dejemos los 50 y arrancamos de a 2 por semana martes y viernes se me ocurre...
<andresmujica> asi tenemos para 25 semanas
<andresmujica> y el resto para flisol , releaseparty, hacklabs y demas eventos
<SergioMeneses> me explico
<SergioMeneses> debemos tener un criterio
<SergioMeneses> para las publicaciones
<SergioMeneses> ...como para mostrar cierta coherencia
<SergioMeneses> o al menos un parther
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: estoy mirando el timeline de twitter y de identi-ca y no esta del todo mal... abralo y mirelo..
<SergioMeneses> o un pull de ellos
<andresmujica> https://twitter.com/ubuntuco
<JHOSMAN> no entendi con eso de "publicaciones"
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, claro claro
<andresmujica> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuco
<SergioMeneses> miren
<SergioMeneses> no estoy para criticar por molestar como forigua o otros
<SergioMeneses> sino para mejorar
<JHOSMAN> http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia
<SergioMeneses> hay grupos como el de FB q deben ser abiertos
<SergioMeneses> pero si seria bueno que pusieramos esos lineamientos
<SergioMeneses> o al menos tenerlos por hay
<JHOSMAN> el Grupo de FB no se usa por muchas razones q se dijeron el año pasado...
<SergioMeneses> para no caer en un comentario: "es q ubuntu-co es de x persona"
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo que quiero evitar
<JHOSMAN> nunca respongo en modo personal
<andresmujica> del facebook diria que sobra lo de megaupload
<JHOSMAN> siempre en modo de comunidad
<andresmujica> cual
<andresmujica> deje ver
<andresmujica> no veo ese comentario
<JHOSMAN> ????
<SergioMeneses> yo le recomendaria: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<SergioMeneses> es una muy buena base de noticias
<SergioMeneses> junto con el planet
<JHOSMAN> yo comparto dede OMGUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> y ser demasiado imparcial
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ;)
<JHOSMAN> entonces lo de los CD's
<SergioMeneses> me gusta tambien notavilla
<JHOSMAN> 50 pa regalar y el resto pa los ecentos?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> lo de los cds es algo muy interesante
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmujica> jeje en esa foto de los recuerdos de regalar cds sale alarcon cuando chiquito
<JHOSMAN> entonces @AndresMujica esperaria lo de la consignacion para enviarlas a ellos y q traigan la caja o no se..
<JHOSMAN> si eso creo q fue en el Ubuncon 2008 yo estaba alli
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a repartir el material internamente eso se arma mejor un hilo en la lista y sale
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: de pronto lo que hay que hacer es armar el documento de lineamientos en redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<andresmujica> nose
<andresmujica> pero creo
<andresmujica> que ubuntucolombia es pionera
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso si!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> en todos los locoteams en armar algo asi...
<SergioMeneses> por eso les digo q es dificil
<andresmujica> claro
<SergioMeneses> pero nuinca he dicho que no lo hagamos
<andresmujica> entonces si comenzamos a crear un docu de lineamientos
<SergioMeneses> sino aprender de lo que nos pasa
<andresmujica> puede ser util
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> un wiki
<SergioMeneses> de una
<andresmujica> para guiar a otros locos en este asunto
<andresmujica> pongamos la tarea
<andresmujica> de one
<SergioMeneses> y metemos las redes sociales junto a el proyecto web
<andresmujica> y acabemos con esta vaina
<andresmujica> k ya llevamos mucho
<andresmujica> como siempre
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, terminamos hace rato
<andresmujica> SIP SergioMeneses ahi es donde debe ir
<SergioMeneses> cuado se fue daniel
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sabe q es el problema
<JHOSMAN> Andres una preg aprox a q hora cree q esta la consignacion para revisar por q no tendre conexon mañana.... para enviarla a TNT
<SergioMeneses> q nos distraemos mucho hablando de OT
<SergioMeneses> se pierde mucho el hilo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: ponga el evento del hacklab en el facebook
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: por la tarde
<SergioMeneses> en ese sentido un hangout si es mejor
<JHOSMAN> mañana lo hago ;)
<JHOSMAN> ya tengo sueño
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hagale!
<SergioMeneses> yo como host armo el reporte y la wiki
<JHOSMAN> toy mamao de programar en fuking Java hoy en parcial =(
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pero no creo k sea un medio para una reunion oficial de un loco team...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, que ha sabido del bot?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no hable con alan
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sabe q si lo podemos integrar bastante bien
<andresmujica> el finde lo busco para k lo instale
<SergioMeneses> solo hay que establecer un formato
<andresmujica> upps dejavu
<SergioMeneses> deje y vera q me invento algo
<JHOSMAN> Nos pi!!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, una reunion de prueba
<SergioMeneses> solo pido eso
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> y si nos va bien trabajamos sobre eso
<SergioMeneses> sino hago de host por dos meses seguido
<SergioMeneses> +s
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno JHOSMAN andresmujica nos hablamos por la lista
<SergioMeneses> ya ando q me duermo
<SergioMeneses> y mañana hay q trabajar
<SergioMeneses> alejaksoto, saludos!....
<JHOSMAN> mmañana otro parcial =(
<JHOSMAN> fuu
<JHOSMAN> bye!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jajaja menos mal ya termine materias
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si me fui
<JHOSMAN> pero ya esta semana salgo a vaciaciones :D
<alejaksoto> saludos sergio meneses
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-26
<LordSanta> hola
<brmontejo> Hola como estas
<brmontejo> hola como estan
<brmontejo> tengo un problema serio
<brmontejo> tengo instalado en mi computadora ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-27
<ozpy> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-28
<casryeros> buenas tardes quiero saber si la descarga d ela pagina de ubuntu es la version completa o donde puedo encontrar la version completa
<casryeros> podrian  responder asi la verison completa es la quee se descarga de 667 mb o esta la completa y donde puedo descargarla
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-22
<Mooxe> buenas
<Elvin> yes
<EMPEROR> hola
<EMPEROR> hola
<EMPEROR> tengo una duda
<jhan> ola???
<jhan> alguien me pude ayudar
<jhan> ????????
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-23
<Aprendiz> holaa???
<Aprendiz> alguien
<robinGomez> hola comunidad tengo una duda sobre ssh alguien me podria echar una mano?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-24
<hyg> hola
<juanchoLibreros> Hola
<juanchoLibreros> Hi
<juanchoLibreros> necesito un favor para la instalacion de pes 2013 en ubuntu
<juanchoLibreros> como lo puedo hacer_
<juanchoLibreros> ???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-25
<BrayanBautista>  Buenaa
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Y yo que pensé que venía tarde hehe
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Me voy pal portátil
<BrayanBautista> Jajajajaj
<DonForigua> chao
<DGUERRERO> esto anda muerto....
<BrayanBautista> Ps ni mujica ni jhosman ni bart pueden venir
<DGUERRERO> entonces ya pailas
<DGUERRERO> porque no va a estar l mitad del concilio +1
<DGUERRERO> porque los 2 que nunca se conectan
<DGUERRERO> que yo digo que deberían sacarlos del concilio
<DGUERRERO> *busca que lo sacrifiquen
<BrayanBautista> Sacar a quien??
 * DGUERRERO lo sacan por hablar mal del concilio
<DGUERRERO> ud si no coge ni una, BrayanBautista ¬¬
<CesarGomez> como que no hubo nada :P
<DGUERRERO> no hubo nada?? pues bye then.
<caravana> Hola amigos quisiera saber como instalar ubuntu
<caravana> tengo windos 7, me gustaria tener ubuntu sin renunciar al windows, pero instalr ubuntu sin necesidad que sea una maquina virtual
<jefferson> buenas
<jefferson> alguien on
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-26
<jefferson> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<David__> algien sabe como arreglar lo del wifi en ubunto?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-27
<kendo> jola
<jeff__> buenass
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-23
<Ubuntero|30237> hola duenos dias
<Ubuntero|30237> quisiera saber como puedo obtener un cd de ubuntu
<Ubuntero|30237> o como obtengo ubunto para descargarlo en un cd
